# How to higher your Te level?



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

It's very natural for me...


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Make yourself feel like a badass every time you organize your environment and make decisions. Quantify more! Be more efficient! Walk away from explosions without looking back at them!

The goal is to feel like this guy almost every time you use this function:


----------

